# Albert Church Sensei



## islandtime (Jul 29, 2002)

I am posting this for Guy Power Senseiand myself from e-budo board.

Here is the link if you are interested

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13011


Anyone know how to contact Mrs Catherine Church , Kaicho of Kamishin Ryu? Power Sensei is trying to get a clean full size copy of the "Kuniba Scroll" and the "Tekken Ryu" scroll.. 

He is willing to pay photcopy and postage as well.. He will also translate the scrolls . There has been much chatter on Church Sensei's lineage in various arts and this would clear up some of them if there was some translated documentation available..

Someone out there has to be in contact with her or know someone who is..

Respect

Gene Gabel


(Edited to fix URL. -Arnisador)


----------



## arnisador (Jul 30, 2002)

I edited the message so the URL would function properly; the automatic editor split it at the question mark.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## islandtime (Jul 30, 2002)

Tks for being on the ball..

 Typing with a turkey sandwich in one hand and a Barks in the other is quite a feat for me

Gene Gabel


----------

